
Artist Ai Weiwei banned from using Lego to build Australian artwork - tshtf
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2015/oct/24/artist-ai-weiwei-banned-by-lego-to-build-artwork-australian-exhibition
======
kseistrup
If Ai Weiwei posted his p.o.box address on e.g. Twitter, I'm sure he would
soon have more than enough Lego for his project.

------
seesomesense
Ai Weiwei produces his art for political reasons. If he was a Ghanian or Inuit
artist, he would have been ignored by the wider world.

Since his art attacks China, and that suits us just fine, he receives
adulation.

This is similar to the praise given to every third rate anti-Soviet artist of
Russian origin, during the Cold War.

~~~
Lordarminius
"Ai Weiwei produces his art for political reasons...." And what is wrong with
that?

Do you perhaps labor under the impression that China is a land of song,
flowers and boundless prosperity? He risks his life and comfort to show us a
dark and evil side of China which would otherwise be ignored.

People like Ai Wei-wei serve an essential function, moving humanity forward in
dignity while it makes material progress.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.widewalls.ch/ai-weiwei-lego-
ban/](http://www.widewalls.ch/ai-weiwei-lego-ban/), which copies this.

